

Endangered Species: Young U.S. Entrepreneurs - siavosh
http://www.wsj.com/articles/endangered-species-young-u-s-entrepreneurs-1420246116

======
eli_gottlieb
So young people are deeply indebted at an age when we're also likely to lack
skills, connections, and insights into open market niches... and it becomes
strange or worrisome that we don't start businesses?

